# Battery Wiring Question?



## Bubba (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok, Last night when I was re-hooking up my starting battery, I ran into a problem. There is a wire that has some kind connector block(fuse maybe?) type thing attached to the end of it, which attaches to the battery. Here is a pic of what it looks like....







Anyways, The blade that attaches to the battery broke, so I either need a new one, or something. I just wasn't even sure what this thing is exactly. So if anyone has any clue, Please let me know. :|


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 16, 2008)

looks like an adapter. does the end of the block go over the batt. post or bolt into it? some have a j-fuse in the middle, but you should be able to see it if its there


----------



## Bubba (Sep 16, 2008)

Where the "little grey dot" is slides over the "screw-on" post of the battery and the wing-nut tightens over it. That part is what broke....the "tab" that slides over the post.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 16, 2008)

you should be able to find one simular at an autoparts store. ive seen ones like it at walliworld too in the "boom boom" speaker section


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like a breaker to me.........

ST


----------



## Bubba (Sep 16, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> Looks like a breaker to me.........
> 
> ST




I believe your right...I just found this pic of one......





Now, Are there a reason it's there, and is there a certain kind(size) that I need to get to replace it? :|


----------



## Zum (Sep 16, 2008)

Circuit breaker..,I'm using this one:50 amp..no problems yet(10 times out)
https://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370067648120&ssPageName=MERC_VI_RSCC_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT&refitem=370051911681&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=active_view_item&usedrule1=StoreCatToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget&_trksid=p284.m184&_trkparms=algo%3DDR%26its%3DS%252BI%252BSS%26itu%3DISS%252BUCI%252BSI%26otn%3D4

Heres the peice your looking for:
https://cgi.ebay.ca/Circuit-Breaker-Bracket-2202BP-RED_W0QQitemZ370051911681QQihZ024QQcategoryZ384QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bubba (Sep 16, 2008)

Zum said:


> Circuit breaker..,I'm using this one:50 amp..no problems yet(10 times out)
> https://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370067648120&ssPageName=MERC_VI_RSCC_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT&refitem=370051911681&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=active_view_item&usedrule1=StoreCatToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget&_trksid=p284.m184&_trkparms=algo%3DDR%26its%3DS%252BI%252BSS%26itu%3DISS%252BUCI%252BSI%26otn%3D4
> 
> Heres the peice your looking for:
> https://cgi.ebay.ca/Circuit-Breaker-Bracket-2202BP-RED_W0QQitemZ370051911681QQihZ024QQcategoryZ384QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Thanks Zum! Wonder if I could find this piece anywhere locally? :-k


----------



## Zum (Sep 16, 2008)

They not that tough looking.Probably make your own,maybe with a peice of copper pipe smashed flat;drill hole(size 10 I think)for breaker,then different size for battery post.
It's just a connector,may even find one locally.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 16, 2008)

Zum said:


> They not that tough looking.Probably make your own,maybe with a peice of copper pipe smashed flat;drill hole(size 10 I think)for breaker,then different size for battery post.
> It's just a connector,may even find one locally.



So it does need to be copper though, right?


----------



## Zum (Sep 16, 2008)

Coppers a good conductor,plus it is alittle bendable.
Theres alot of conductors,aluminum being another.
I don't think it has to be copper,don't know for sure though.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 16, 2008)

You should be able to pick one up at the local auto parts store, be sure you match the amperage. If the other stud holds the flat piece on, do like Zum mentioned, or use a piece of heavy wire with terminal ends, just be sure it's heavey enough to carry the max load of the breaker.

ST


----------



## shamoo (Sep 16, 2008)

Heres how anal I am, I would go to a marina and get one there since its for your boat, my thinking being boat=marina & car/truck=Auto parts store. Even though they may be the same item, I would feel better knowing it came from the appropiate source. JMO.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 16, 2008)

Where do you buy your batteries?? :wink: 

ST


----------



## redbug (Sep 16, 2008)

walmart!!!!


----------



## shamoo (Sep 16, 2008)

Any marine place :wink: :wink:


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 16, 2008)

redbug said:


> walmart!!!!


 :twisted: :mrgreen: 

ST


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 16, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Any marine place :wink: :wink:



And all your wire, wood, fasteners, seats, motor(s) FF......everything else?? :mrgreen: 

ST


----------



## ben2go (Sep 16, 2008)

I would make sure that that breaker is correctly replaced.It is a safety issue and incorrect replacement may damage your electrically powered equipment.It would get expensive quickly,to have to replace everything powered by battery.


----------



## shamoo (Sep 17, 2008)

All that stuff came on the boat, I'm just saying thats what I do, doesnt mean its right, doesnt mean its wrong, end of story :wink:


----------



## Don't Say (Sep 17, 2008)

Just solder an piece on to it and keep on fishing. There is nothing wrong with the breaker. =P~


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 17, 2008)

I have trouble finding a Marina with an air compressor to inflate my trailer tires :mrgreen: 

ST


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 17, 2008)

remember when air was free now it cost you at the stores :?


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 17, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> remember when air was free now it cost you at the stores :?



lol, that would have been a good addition to The Good Old Days post....."free air" :mrgreen: 

ST


----------

